# frage für diablo2



## Man-Eater (14. Juli 2008)

hi leute,

ich wollte mal fragen ob man diablo2 auch auf XP spielen kann??
da ich leider meinen alten pc nichtmehr habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (14. Juli 2008)

Ja, kann man.


----------



## Man-Eater (14. Juli 2008)

danke


----------



## Man-Eater (14. Juli 2008)

aber sowie ich eben informiert wurde brauch man dafür einen patch damit es geht?
d2 ist ja nicht für Xp ausgelegt da es älter ist


----------



## Sqou (14. Juli 2008)

Man-Eater schrieb:


> aber sowie ich eben informiert wurde brauch man dafür einen patch damit es geht?
> d2 ist ja nicht für Xp ausgelegt da es älter ist



Ne, brauchste nicht!


----------



## Messariam (14. Juli 2008)

Kommt ganz darauf an, wann du das spiel gekauft hast... Hast du die Ganz alte Ur-Version dann denke ich schon, hast du jedoch die Gold-Version die es jetzt auch noch im Handel gibt dann nope


----------



## Gen91 (14. Juli 2008)

geht auch auf Vista, kann dir aber empfehlen nur im Fenstermodus zu spielen, egal ob Vista oder XP.

Das beugt 2 Problemen vor:

1. ich vermute dein Bildschirm hat mehr als 800x600 Pixel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. manchmal gibts Probleme, dass das Spiel ansonsten nich so richtig starten will und/oder deine Desktop Symbole alle verschoben werden muss aber nich sein


----------



## Gulwar (14. Juli 2008)

Unter Vista und XP läuft das Spiel prima, ich empfehle aber trotzdem den Kompabilitätsmodus für Win 98 einzustellen.
Geht zwar auch ohne Patch, aber mit dem Patch hast du viel mehr Spaß und viel mehr Möglichkeiten. 
Gerade der legendäre 1.10 hat es in sich ^^


----------



## G3n3sis (14. Juli 2008)

hab auch noch die ganz alte fette schachtel, und es geht einwandfrei auf XP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dantox (15. Juli 2008)

wo stell ich denn den Fenstermodus ein? finde dafür keine Option


----------



## Eranel (15. Juli 2008)

Dantox schrieb:


> wo stell ich denn den Fenstermodus ein? finde dafür keine Option



Du erstellst eine Verknüpfung zur DiabloII.exe und hängst unter Eigenschaften bei "Ziel" ein -w an. WICHTIG: Leerzeile nicht vergessen.
Z.b. so: "C:\Diablo II\Diablo II.exe" -w.

Wer gleich noch fix ins Battlenet will, kann noch -skiptobnet anhängen, dann wird Trailer etc. übersprungen und gleich mit Bnet verbunden. Kombinieren geht auch, also -w und -skiptobnet, aber nicht Leerzeile vergessen.


----------

